
Tech CEO who allegedly hit girlfriend 117 times gets venture capital job - kafkaesq
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2016/dec/19/gurbaksh-chahal-domestic-violence-new-job-venture-capital
======
CalChris
The VC firm is:

    
    
      NIN Ventures
      Silicon Valley Office:
      Hero City at Draper University 55 E. 3rd Ave. 
      San Mateo, CA 94401
      (312) 953 0930
      contact@nin.vc
    

Gurbaksh Chahal is listed as being on the Board of Advisors:

[https://nin.vc/team.php](https://nin.vc/team.php)

------
stephenr
> We have great faith in Mr Chahal and his contribution to the ad tech
> industry

suddenly this story isn't so surprising.

Title should be:

Company in shitbag industry hires another shitbag.

